# RealTek AC97



## manwithaplan (Jul 10, 2005)

My sound was working fine, then one morning I woke up and found that I can barely hear .wav files. I have to crank the speaker volume up to hear the faintest sounds, but they are there. .mp3 files play fine and loud, but for some reason .wav files, and sounds from games (ie World of Warcraft) are barely audible. I've checked and rechecked the slider for wav sounds, and its full and working.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Realtek AC97 sound SUCKS. Get a half-decent sound card.

If, however, you actually want to try fixing the problem, go to Realtek's web site and download the drivers and reinstall them (http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlac97-2.aspx?lineid=5&famid=12&series=8&Software=True) Get back to me.


----------



## eenkaldvell (Jul 17, 2005)

Realtek AC97 audio does seem to be sucking... it has begun to fail infrequently on my toshiba A70 laptop. I have reinstalled the drivers, but still getting failure. The audio fails on startup - if there is no windows startup sound, I know I must reboot. Temperature is about the only issue I have found so far - anything above 25 makes it fail much more often. Strange thing is the card always shows as working under device manager, but under the windows volume control, if I have no sound, then four out of seven sound controls are missing - and the volume control is greyed-out. very strange, and frustrating too.


----------



## Scarfac392 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a probleme on steam the mic is not quite working is sound like a helicopter  . But on skype its working fine. Can somone tell me what to do :grin:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Scarfac392

Please start a new thread. Go to the main Sound card forum and click on the new thread link at the top.

Please post your system specs, make/model #, and if this is onboard audio or an add-in card (although I assume that since you posted here it's AC'97). Also, please post any troubleshooting that you have already done, like re-installing audio drivers and the like.

Thanks :grin:

Pauldo


----------



## steele (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a problem with what I'm believing is my RealTek Audio. When I first open up CS/CSS/CoD4/etc. You understand. Well when for the first few minutes I'm in game, I'm able to speak ingame, and as well as ventrilo. But within 5 minutes of playing, the game will not allow me to speak ingame, as well as when I'm in ventrilo, my microphone stops working. In which I must tab out of my game click on my "Setup > OK" on ventrilo, then it will work for another mintue, and do the same thing. Before you ask me, I've tried running everything in Admin/Reinstalling every program, and I've reformatted once already. Please I need some solutions!! : )


----------

